

Show HN: I created a social network to share geotagged recipes - zerobudgetdev
http://snapaliciousapp.com/

======
TheSmoke
i'm a big fan of world cuisine and i really would love a web site (some might
like an app) to browse recipes categorized by region / country. if all the
recipes would go through someone who's good at cooking (or eating) and
visitors knew that their meal will taste exactly the same -or the closest it
can be- many people -including me- would pay for it. do one thing different
than the others. almost every god damn recipe site on world cuisine made me
upset.

another suggestion is there is not a single point on what snapalicious does.
you gotta make a better landing page.

good luck with it.

------
joshdance
I like world cuisine. Couldn't tell what your app really did. Need a better
landing page and explanations. Keep working, good luck!

------
sirji
How can i view the recipe?

~~~
zerobudgetdev
Not all users share a recipe for a dish. If there is one you can see it. See
here:
[http://snapaliciousapp.com/posts/A98UiSGCzw](http://snapaliciousapp.com/posts/A98UiSGCzw)

~~~
sirji
y dont you start paid recipes. Atleast users will share recipe if they are
paid

